# Packet loss everywhere but Google servers



## impo (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello
Even though I know something about computers, I'm green if it comes to the Internet magic.
I'm facing a problem since a couple of days, where I have ~10% packet loss everywhere but the Google servers (so no packet loss to youtube.com/google.com, but ~10% to e.g. facebook.com)




This makes doing anything but watching youtube painful.
With pingplotter I'm able to tell that the problem is on my side, since 192.168.1.1 is producing from 25% to even 60% packet loss.



You have any idea what the problem might be?
btw I don't use an antivirus and turning off the firewall didn't help at all

If it comes to the ethernet card, both Intel I219-V and Killer E2500 have the same problem


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 16, 2020)

impo said:


> If it comes to the ethernet card, both Intel I219-V and Killer E2500 have the same problem



Call your provider support line. They can ping you from their side and pinpoint what exactly is wrong with comparing to others.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Did you restart your router? Sometimes it fixes the Problem.
192.168.1.1 is your router? Then you go via the 10.1.0.0 network in the internet?


----------



## impo (Feb 16, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Did you restart your router? Sometimes it fixes the Problem.
> 192.168.1.1 is your router? Then you go via the 10.1.0.0 network in the internet?


1) I've restarted my router/modem (whatever it's called), everything (I have a wired connection), I also have 2 ethernet cables in my room (1 for my pc and 1 for wifi router) and the problem exists on both of them. Also, when I switch my pc to wifi, the problem is still here, BUT it's perfectly fine when I use my mobile network from my phone. 
2) maybe, I guess? As I said, I'm very green in the Internet magic


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 16, 2020)

impo said:


> when I use my mobile network from my phone.


Your mobile network is not the same connection so that makes sense. Or are you saying when your phone connects to your wifi it is ok?

I'd also reach out to your provider for help.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 16, 2020)

Your router/modem is to blame for the packet loss. Upgrade/downgrade firmware, reset and reconfigure. Also make sure your cables aren't damaged in any way.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 16, 2020)

impo said:


> 2) maybe, I guess? As I said, I'm very green in the Internet magic



As both networks, 192... and 10..., are
private networks it seems that you use two different local networks at home.
As pingplotter says, your first hop is to 192.168.1.1 and your second hop is 10.1.0.1 then you go into the internet with your third hop. That‘s not that common as many users have one hop from their pc to the router and the second is to the internet. There is only one local network involved.
The machine with IP 192.168.1.1 is causing this issue according to pingplotter, so that is a local problem not an ISP problem at this machine. As the machine with IP 10.1.0.1 connects to the internet what is 192.168.1.1?

Do you have a WiFi router and a second router with different net or something?

Edit:
Other said, your WiFi router has no DSL or cable modem or something, it‘s only a WiFi router which is connected to the internet modem? Your pc connects at first to the WiFi router and there are the problems. As these problems are not with google servers it seems a little specific here. Do you use google dns servers for name resolution?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> As pingplotter says, your first hop ist to 192.168.1.1 and your second hop is 10.1.0.1 then you go into the internet with your third hop.



he is probably using a router connected to a modem and thus double NAT


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> he is probably using a router connected to a modem and this double NAT



Yes seems so, curious is that these packet losses are not with google servers. Maybe a DNS Problem here if he uses google DNS servers like 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Yes seems so, curious is that these packet losses are not with google servers. Maybe a DNS Problem here if he uses google DNS servers like 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4...



maybe but with his MTR showing loss so close to home I’d still bank on a equipment or network issue before outbound DNS. Since it’s loss and not resolution failure.

I’d have him reboot is router and modem. Extra points for setting his modem to bridge mode (to get rid of the double nat nightmare) and checking his cables just to be safe. (Because iv just seen dumber shit)


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> I’d have him reboot is router and modem. Extra points for setting his modem to bridge mode (to get rid of the double nat nightmare)



Yes reboot of router/modem would be definitely good here but as he said, he already did this, but perhaps he forgot modem? The other thing is, if this is a general network problem, wouldn't it concern all connections, so also google server connections? But with Google everything is fine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Yes reboot of router/modem would be definitely good here but as he said, he already did this, but perhaps he forgot modem? The other thing is, if this is a general network problem, wouldn't it concern all connections, so also google server connections? But with Google everything is fine.



it depends, some routes simply have backbone routers that do not respond to icmp requests and will show up as loss. Things like this will require an actual MTR report from something like winMTR if he is on Windows.

software like this shows you domains independently but doesn’t compensate for non responsive transit switches and routers and reports it as loss, like wise it’s also not fantastic for comparison because the routes to each of these domains could be completely different. He might need to talk to a Facebook server for example 2 states away, but his ISP may have a google appliance at his local POP. This will show drastically different connectivity results.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 16, 2020)

impo said:


> If it comes to the ethernet card, both Intel I219-V and Killer E2500 have the same problem


This is wired? Have you tried pinging from something physically closer to your router with a different ethernet cable or run? Maybe the ethernet drop itself to the machine you're using is bad. If it's interference and it's running at 1Gbps, try forcing 100Mbit in the driver to see if it makes a difference.

I say this because it might be coincidence that packets aren't dropped when you test Google, because if packet loss is ever happening on the first hop, it's likely something on your end and that if it's happening on the first hop, it may or may not show up for any subsequent ones depending on how often it occurs.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 16, 2020)

Nearly 40 percent packet loss to 192.168.1.1 (router) is a problem with the house equipment. Google is just a coincidence.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> This is wired? Have you tried pinging from something physically closer to your router with a different ethernet cable or run? Maybe the ethernet drop itself to the machine you're using is bad. If it's interference and it's running at 1Gbps, try forcing 100Mbit in the driver to see if it makes a difference.


He said the problems are still there when he switches to Wifi. So if it's a problem with the cables switching to wifi should solve the problem, but isn't. The problem must be located at his Wifi router 192.168.1.1.



impo said:


> I'm facing a problem since a couple of days



Did you do something special on your system before these days? Can you post the routing table of your system?


----------



## impo (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, 
thanks for help of you all, but the problem has just dissapeared completely. I basically did nothing but "unplugging and plugging it back in" with the ethernet cables a couple of times, I was just about to call my ISP as #1 suggested, yet the pingplotter was pinging for 30 minutes now and the packet loss is gone (I saw max 0,6% on facebook, but for a short while, the rest of the websites are completely fine)
Thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 17, 2020)

impo said:


> I basically did nothing but "unplugging and plugging it back in" with the ethernet cables a couple of times



LOL, that fixed it??? Anyway glad to hear that it works again


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> he is probably using a router connected to a modem and thus double NAT


This. Very common setup.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Replace cables and router.

Are you on copper or fiber?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Replace cables and router.
> 
> Are you on copper or fiber?





impo said:


> thanks for help of you all, but the problem has just dissapeared completely.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. Very common setup.



Correct, but the double NAT is useless as he doesn't use the modem as router, makes everything way more complicated.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. Very common setup.





JackCarver said:


> Correct, but the double NAT is useless as he doesn't use the modem as router, makes everything way more complicated.


I think the point is that there is a better way to accomplish the same thing with the same hardware setup. I don't run a second subnet just because I have a wireless network bridge. Everything is on the same subnet in my house, which is the way (in my opinion,) that it should be.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 17, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Everything is on the same subnet in my house, which is the way (in my opinion,) that it should be.



Yes it's definitely the cleaner and easier to maintain setup. If you want to run a private server at home, which you want to connect from outside, and you have double NAT, you would need double port forwarding then...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Correct, but the double NAT is useless as he doesn't use the modem as router, makes everything way more complicated.


Not at all. That config is totally harmless. The hops have to be made, one through the router and one through modem. The dual NAT doesn't change that and doesn't cause any additional latency. If anything it makes the connection more secure.


----------

